# A north Georgia habiat (pics)



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I was out hunting for Morel mushrooms today in a local park. The trail goes over several "swamps/wetlands." Aside from mushroom hunting, I couldn't help but think: what native aquatic plants grow here?

I was hoping that some of the experts here could help me look for some true aquatic plants that might be present in these wetlands. As far as geography goes, I'm around north central/north east Georgia. Gwinnett County to be exact.

Can you think of any plants I should look for? Do you have pictures of what I should be looking for?

Here are pics of what I saw:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That small plant that is partially submerged in the first two pictures might be a good candidate to try. Other than that, try everything. You never know if it can grow submersed until you try. There are various Ludwigia species in Georgia, Probably Echinodorus cordifolius, Possibly Juncus repens, Didiplis diandra, Sagittaria platyphylla, Micranthemum umbrosum, various Potamogetons, Najas species, Ceratophyllum, Vallisneria, Eleocharis sp., Myriophyllum sp., Lobelia cardinalis, Hydrocotyle verticillata, etc. I bet Cavan can think of a bunch more than these!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://plants.usda.gov/index.html

That's a good place to start.

I'll add Polygonums (_P. arifolium _might be a good one to try), _L. glandulosa_, _Bacopa caroliniana_, _Murdannia spp._, _Eriocaulon_, _Ammania ariculata_, _Lycopus_ (still not sure if any will grow), _Lindernia spp._, and many others. Try anything! We can always try to help you identify whatever you might find.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You can't really tell if it can grow submersed until you try it. Emersed plants with the ability to grow submersed are like caterpillars. You can look at a caterpillar and never suspect (if you didn't know) that it has a set of genes that allow it to develop into a butterfly. it is the same with many terrestrial forms that have hidden capabilities to grow submersed. Of course, the plants that don't have these hidden capabilities will die slowly and miserably when submersed. Good thing there is no SPCP (society for prevention of cruelty to plants).


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Here are a few more pics from a more recent hunt:

Cyanobacteria anyone?









Ferns near a creek:









Some Gambusia species that were introduced to control mosquitoes locally:









A furry plant that I found in the wetlands:









A purple flower that I see a lot in the wetlands:









Some native vals in a swift creek(too deep and too quick moving for me to collect):









Georgia Wetlands:









One more plant whose ID I'm not sure of. Leaves approx 1-1.5ft long:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

That bottom one looks like a Sag or a Val.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

Gumby: In the late 60s, I used to collect native Red Horse minnows and a kind of yellow darter and some really neat looking fish (i forgot their name) that looked like frogs with tails out of the smaller slow moving streams in the shady part of the woods all over north Georgia. There are pretty native fishes that will live in aquariums. To really make you salivate, I once found an aquatic moss around northern Gainsville that looked like miniture fern. It grew about 1" high and was completly sumerged. Unforunatly that creek was dredged and the woods were cut down for a subdivision and I never found any more. Look for it if you can in clear slow streams abgout 3' to 4' across and no deeper than 1' to 2' feet. and in deep woods. Good luck. Jim


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm going up to the Hellen, GA area this weekend to see if the morels are still fruiting up there. I'll be sure to take a net with me. I'd love to set up a cold water darter tank. I'd also like to find this fish that looks like a frog that you speak of


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

Gumby: The closest discription I can give of that fish is it looks like a saltwter gobie of some lind. Its got large pectorals and almost no swimbladder. It knda walks along the bottom. It ate anything that move (a real pain to keep) and didnt like warm water (above 72F). but if you set up a 10 gal for it. You'd be rolling at their antics. BTW there is a common name for them, it just escapes me at the moment...Jim


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

That sounds like a sculpin or darter. They do remind me of saltwater goobies.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

By George, Snakice, I think you're got it...A Sculpin (Boobie?) )I thought this was a family site ;-))....Jim


----------

